# Vet feed directive



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Every feed store interprets it a little different, I'm confused other than knowing the government needs to stop biting the hand that feeds them. Maybe someone can shed a little light.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I buy or soon will be bought from local auction barns. Bull calves don't get colostrum on most dairies as they freeze it for their heifers. The powdered colostrum replacer which is already 20+ per day is now under the feed directive. How I have to buy it going g forward. My feeding program has to be submitted to and approved by a local large animal vet. I have to have several site visits and tons of paperwork. The directive seems to me that it turns vets into another regulatory agency. I do know I can't afford another 50- 100 per head.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> I buy or soon will be bought from local auction barns. Bull calves don't get colostrum on most dairies as they freeze it for their heifers. The powdered colostrum replacer which is already 20+ per day is now under the feed directive. How I have to buy it going g forward. My feeding program has to be submitted to and approved by a local large animal vet. I have to have several site visits and tons of paperwork. The directive seems to me that it turns vets into another regulatory agency. I do know I can't afford another 50- 100 per head.


Them road to hell was paved with good intentions.

By dumbasses who aren't smart enough to know how ignorant they are.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry. New phone does not like to not correct any of my typing.

Kinda goes to show point above.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Being a dairy farm we have gone to a couple of meetings put on by the local veterinary clinics and the drug companies. If you have the vet on your yard on a regular basis, we do pregnancy checks once a month it isn't too much of a deal. I can see from a beef or fat cattle guys point of view it's just an expensive headache. Just another bunch of crap that comes when the millennial consumer drives the regulation. Hopefully with trump in office some of these overthought regulation in the name of food safety and or animal welfare designed by people with no common sense and have never touched livestock first hand will slow.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Them road to hell was paved with good intentions.
> By dumbasses who aren't smart enough to know how ignorant they are.


Could not have said it better myself


----------

